# When you love your Hav.....



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

*YOU GET THEM A SELF PORTRAIT! *
Duke couldn't be more thrilled with is portrait, I could not resit. I'm a little bit of a crazy dog mom. 
Duke is getting so fluffy again.. if you were reading my other post about when I had to shave him from matting this photo was taken a few days ago!

I LOVE MY DUKE!


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Every picture of Duke he is smiling is he always that happy?? Very photogenic. Thanks for sharing the progression of hair growth for those of us who haven't yet gone thru that process.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, he's a cute boy! And I love his portrait!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

:|:|Zoey barks angrily at her reflection in the sliders. I am afraid she would take exception to a large portrait as well. You are fortunate that Duke has such a happy go lucky nature, as well as a strong sense of self worth. He is a delightful boy!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

SO CUTE! Thanks for posting!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

hlang said:


> Every picture of Duke he is smiling is he always that happy?? Very photogenic. Thanks for sharing the progression of hair growth for those of us who haven't yet gone thru that process.


Duke is ALWAYS happy he is the most easiest dog to please.

Thanks everyone for the reply's I swear I'm a little nervous to ever add another dog again to our pack, since Duke is like the definition of a dream dog!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Great portrait of a happy little Duke!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

I just love the portrait and the beautiful dog!!

https://ios.pitapata.com/view.php/488570b129037a4c5c53a830510801cb/2/4/22.png itaPata Dogshttps://pitapata.com


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Love it and love Duke! Duke sounds a lot like Bowie, just a happy-go-lucky pup, I'm keeping Bowie as my one and only!


----------

